# مساعدة في مشروع ليدات ضوئية (Leds).



## عثمان الشجاع (24 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أيها الزملاء أما بعد :

*هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وأنا أريد تصميم دارة كهربائية لتشغيل عدد من الليدات الضوئية والمشروع كالتالي:

لدينا مصدر تغذية كهربائي ( 220 فولط متناوب , 50 هرتز) وعند طريق ديود واحد ( (1N4007 سوف أقوّم التيار المتناوب تقويم نصف موجة أي سأحوله إلى تيار مستمر ، و سنقوم من خلال الخرج الكهربائي المستمر الناتج بتشغيل عدد من Leds الضوئية والتي يحتاج كل لد فيها إلى 2.8 فولط .

* والمشكلة التي أواجهها هي : هل سأتعامل مع الجهد الناتج المستمر (المتوسط ) أم المنتج (الفعال ) في تحديد عدد الليدات الضوئية ؟

***** أرجو أن تكون الإجابة من أصحاب الخبرة لأنه عند التحديد الخاطئ سوف تتخرب كل الليدات الضوئية وهي غالية الثمن نسبياً .

* حيث إن الجهد المستمر الناتج هو 100 فولط , أما الجهد المنتج فهو فولط 155.

*حيث سيكون عدد الليدات الضوئية عند اعتبار أنّ التعامل هو مع الجهد المستمر : 100 \ 2.8 = 36 ليد ضوئي.

* و سيكون عدد الليدات الضوئية عند اعتبار أنّ التعامل هو مع الجهد المنتج : 155 \ 2.8 = 56 ليد ضوئي.

* وأرجو أن أحصل على الإجابة في أقرب وقت ممكن لأنني أعمل في هذا المشروع حالياً .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

معادلة وحدة التغذية يكون جهد الخرج مساوى للقيمة العظمى و يقل كلما زاد التيار المسحوب و تكون القيمة الفعلية تعتمد على سعة المكثف و التيار المسحوب 
الأفضل استخدام زينر لتثبيت الجهد عند قيمة محددة أو الحساب بدقة قيمة المكثف حسب التيار
فى هذا الرابط شرح لهذه الدائرة والمعادلات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (25 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

بارك الله فيك وهداك لما يحب ويرضى لقد حللت المشكلة ببناء شريحة تتسع للعد الأكبر وعندما تكون الإضاءة خافتتة سأقوم بنزع عدد من الليدات الضوئية إلى أن تتحسن الإضاءة


----------



## zeid25 (27 يوليو 2010)

الأخ عثمان
إن تصميم قسم التغذية الذي ذكرته غير مناسب وإن حساباتك كلها غير صحيحة 
وإذا قمت بتركيب الدارة الكهربائية كما ذكرت فإنك لن تحصل على الإنارة المطلوبة
وإن لمبات اللد led لن يطول عمرها . ذلك للأسباب التالية :
-أولا قياس الجهد الذي ذكرته غير صحيح . يبدوا انك استعملت جهاز القياس المدرج
اصلا لقياس جهد مستمر وليس متقطع كما هو الحال لديك . ولو استعملت راسم الإهتزاز 
المهبطي لوجدت ان الجهد سيصل في الذروة الى 220 فولط ضرب جزر العدد 2
-ثانيا نتيجة استعمالك ديود واحد فقط لن يحصل المصباح على تيار مستمر بل على 
تيار متقطع مما يمنعه من تقديم الإنارة الصحيحة .
الحل : لا بد من استعمال 4 ديودات فتحصل على جهد نبضي ثم عليك ان تضيف مكثفة
لا تقل سعتها عن 100 ميكرو فاراد وكمونها لا يقل عن 400 فولط ليصبح لديك تيار
مستمر نظامي . ولكن في هذه الحالة ستواجه مشكلة اخرى وهي ان الجهد سيصبح لديك
حوالي 310 فولط .
لذلك عادة تلجأ الشركات الى دارة كهربائية للحصول على الجهد المطلوب كما هو الحال
في قسم التغذية لجهاز الكمبيوتر أو سيكون عليك استعمال محول في البداية لتخفيف الفولط
وهناك طريقة ثالثة أقل كلفة وهي تحديد التيار وعدم السماح له بتجاوز قيمة معينة مما يؤدي
عند الحمل بتخفيض الفوط كما هو الحال في أجهزة شحن الهاتف المحمول حيث يوضع
في طريق الكهرباء مكثف عادة تكون قيمته حوالي 0,1 ميكرو فاراد وكمونه حوالي 400 فولط
قيمة المكثف يمكن ان تكون اكبر او اقل من القيمة السابقة وذلك حسب شدة التيار المسموح
مروره . 
بالطبع هناك طرق اخرى وافكار مختلفة مثل استعمال مقاومة ولكن في هذه الحاله ستواجه
مشكلة الحرارة وهكذا .


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

بارك الله فيك . وفي جوابك.


----------

